# Coding manual/CPC exam



## Kmp718 (Mar 4, 2012)

I plan on taking the CPC-H exam this year.  I was informed that we can use the 2011 coding manuals for this exam.  Why not the 2012?


----------



## cthompson1446 (Mar 5, 2012)

*2012 Manuals*

I just sat for the CPC-H Exam last month and I was able to use the 2012 manuals. Hope that helps!


----------



## MBMeidinger (Mar 5, 2012)

I only have the 2011 manuals. I don't have the money for the 2012's. Will I be OK to use the 2011's for my exam on 3/31/12?


----------



## cthompson1446 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Manuals*

You may want to call the AAPC and ask if the 2011 manuals can be  used.  Hope that helps!


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 5, 2012)

MBMeidinger said:


> I only have the 2011 manuals. I don't have the money for the 2012's. Will I be OK to use the 2011's for my exam on 3/31/12?



You can use the 2011 manual but it's strongly suggested that you have the current year books for the current year exam you are taking.  

I've had examinee's bring the older version of a coding book, we can't tell you not to use it, especially if it's all you have.

When I proctor exams I personally always bring a set of books, just in case someone doesn't have the current years version, sometimes the examinee will use the current copy that I have ( which are my own personal books) and sometimes they choose to use their outdated book.

I strongly suggest using the most current coding books just because a CPT code may have a new/revised meaning or an ICD-9 code may now have a 5th digit.

If you know of anyone you can borrow a book from at work, school etc... I'd strongly suggest you do.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Kmp718 (Mar 5, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! This really did help!


----------



## hopedendy (Mar 7, 2012)

*Cpc-h*



Kmp718 said:


> I plan on taking the CPC-H exam this year.  I was informed that we can use the 2011 coding manuals for this exam.  Why not the 2012?



Hello, I am Hope and i will take my CPC-H, next month. I bought the AAPC CPC-H STUDY guide set with the practice exams. I went to a coding chapter meeting in Dec for CPT 2012 and I would not use the 2011 books. For 2012 there are hundreds of deleted,revised,guidelines revsions, combined codes etc. Also there is updated errata from the AMA that you will need for 2012. I just finished transfering my notes from 2011 to my 2012 books and then the AMA send out more errata last week. I plan to pass the exam on my first try, prayfully between the CPC-H study quide and three practice exams i will be successful. If you are taking your exam after me which is April 21, and I pass the first time, I would love to be a blessing and mail you my stuff, I have an extra 2012 ICD-9 book you can have but only one CPT AND HCPCS for 2012. However, if you are unable to buy or borrow one, I will let you borrow mine as long as you return. I am in Greenvile,SC please let me know.
Also, if any of you coders with your CPC-H have any study ideas please let me know. Also for the CPC-P I plan to take in July and would love any feedback!


----------



## mrsmason95 (Mar 7, 2012)

hopedendy said:


> Hello, I am Hope and i will take my CPC-H, next month. I bought the AAPC CPC-H STUDY guide set with the practice exams. I went to a coding chapter meeting in Dec for CPT 2012 and I would not use the 2011 books. For 2012 there are hundreds of deleted,revised,guidelines revsions, combined codes etc. Also there is updated errata from the AMA that you will need for 2012. I just finished transfering my notes from 2011 to my 2012 books and then the AMA send out more errata last week. I plan to pass the exam on my first try, prayfully between the CPC-H study quide and three practice exams i will be successful. If you are taking your exam after me which is April 21, and I pass the first time, I would love to be a blessing and mail you my stuff, I have an extra 2012 ICD-9 book you can have but only one CPT AND HCPCS for 2012. However, if you are unable to buy or borrow one, I will let you borrow mine as long as you return. I am in Greenvile,SC please let me know.
> Also, if any of you coders with your CPC-H have any study ideas please let me know. Also for the CPC-P I plan to take in July and would love any feedback!


Hello Hope,  I was reading this response, and I noticed you stated that you had an extra 2012 ICD-9 book.  If no one has asked for it already, I am VERY interested in having it. I will be taking my exam on April 21st as well, but can't afford books right now.  My name is Latasha


----------



## hopedendy (Mar 9, 2012)

mrsmason95 said:


> Hello Hope,  I was reading this response, and I noticed you stated that you had an extra 2012 ICD-9 book.  If no one has asked for it already, I am VERY interested in having it. I will be taking my exam on April 21st as well, but can't afford books right now.  My name is Latasha



hello, no problem no one has asked for it,where are you located?


----------



## ierendon@att.net (Jun 25, 2012)

*Would you lend out your cpc-h study guide?*



hopedendy said:


> Hello, I am Hope and i will take my CPC-H, next month. I bought the AAPC CPC-H STUDY guide set with the practice exams. I went to a coding chapter meeting in Dec for CPT 2012 and I would not use the 2011 books. For 2012 there are hundreds of deleted,revised,guidelines revsions, combined codes etc. Also there is updated errata from the AMA that you will need for 2012. I just finished transfering my notes from 2011 to my 2012 books and then the AMA send out more errata last week. I plan to pass the exam on my first try, prayfully between the CPC-H study quide and three practice exams i will be successful. If you are taking your exam after me which is April 21, and I pass the first time, I would love to be a blessing and mail you my stuff, I have an extra 2012 ICD-9 book you can have but only one CPT AND HCPCS for 2012. However, if you are unable to buy or borrow one, I will let you borrow mine as long as you return. I am in Greenvile,SC please let me know.
> Also, if any of you coders with your CPC-H have any study ideas please let me know. Also for the CPC-P I plan to take in July and would love any feedback!




I am on a fixed income,I bought books I need to take cpc-h exam.I was wondering if you would lend out your cpc-h study guide? My name is Ida Rendon.


----------

